# Ocala Rainbow gathering 2017



## Nykki

I'm wondering if anyone knows when and where the gathering is in Florida? Every time I have searched for it I read things saying that it's over.


----------



## Kim Chee

Without fail the Drainbows will be in Ocala destroying the forest, embarrassing themselves and bringing heat upon anybody who happens to look homeless or traveling...at least this has been the complaint in the past.

Just kidding, I'm not cool enough to go and they would never tell me where they're having an event.

Here's a discussion which says it will happen in February:

http://www.hipforums.com/forum/topic/477096-2017-national-rainbow-gathering-of-the-tribes/


----------



## Renegade

From what I have been told it will happen in Oregon this year between July 1st and 7th.


----------



## ped

::wtf::

+ what kim chee said


----------



## Bedheadred

Not sure about Florida but the Valentines gathering is in Arizona! Be there or be square, or whatever shape you prefer


----------



## Keno Star

The Ocala gathering is around Valentine's day probably 4th-18th in the Ocala national forest. I'm on way there from Colorado and looking forward to the warmer weather.

Sent from my VS810PP using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

There is a Facebook group for the Ocala gathering. 

Just go to Facebook and search Rainbow gatherings and the Ocala one should come up.

I've seen the page about a dozen times. 

Good luck!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Edited title to match thread content. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## VanScribed Goat

Renegade said:


> From what I have been told it will happen in Oregon this year between July 1st and 7th.


That is what I heard too


----------



## crow

talked to some fam and they said last year (i was incarcerated- bad dog!) the cops burned the area, blamed it on them and proceeded to follow and harass them around town.
they even left 2weeks early and are in different states ATM. 
So chances are it won't be happening this year 
though there is talk of some going rogue and having our own little gathering.
permit is 50$ and panhandling permit is 100$
don't quote me on that though.

either way, gottaa see my bro Eli the hippie prophet so if anyone is in 'cala and runs into him, angel, spider, june, or cowboy.. let 'em know Crow says what up. 

also..i've still got a 4800 internal frame kelty hiking pack wrapped and buried up there some where lol


----------



## eskimo

crow said:


> talked to some fam and they said last year (i was incarcerated- bad dog!) the cops burned the area, blamed it on them and proceeded to follow and harass them around town.
> they even left 2weeks early and are in different states ATM.
> So chances are it won't be happening this year
> though there is talk of some going rogue and having our own little gathering.
> permit is 50$ and panhandling permit is 100$
> don't quote me on that though.
> 
> either way, gottaa see my bro Eli the hippie prophet so if anyone is in 'cala and runs into him, angel, spider, june, or cowboy.. let 'em know Crow says what up.
> 
> also..i've still got a 4800 internal frame kelty hiking pack wrapped and buried up there some where lol




the word was that family would not be granted permission for any florida gatherings for a while. they came with a bus ready to arrest any crusty fucks still in the woods...


----------



## WeekendWarrior88

Bedheadred said:


> Not sure about Florida but the Valentines gathering is in Arizona! Be there or be square, or whatever shape you prefer



Whaaa? There's a valentines gathering? In warmer weather? Ah! dang it! My moms birthday is just before that, I can't miss my moms birthday. Which reminds me I have presents to build her, and they will be square presents.



Renegade said:


> From what I have been told it will happen in Oregon this year between July 1st and 7th.



So what's the deal with the Oregon Gathering? Is that the potential state for this years national gathering? Or is that a regional gathering? I'm one state away, so I'd love to know more. I see on the news that there's massive mudslides and flooding in Oregon. The news even said that there's a state of emergency declared in 50 counties.

I sooooo want to go to a gathering this year. If Nationals is in Oregon, I'll show up on a dirtbike.


----------



## Bedheadred

WeekendWarrior88 said:


> Whaaa? There's a valentines gathering? In warmer weather? Ah! dang it! My moms birthday is just before that, I can't miss my moms birthday. Which reminds me I have presents to build her, and they will be square presents.



Yuup. The location hasn't been announced yet but it should be a good time, and warm! I've heard nationals is in Oregon this summer, and I highly doubt they have a location yet but the weather should be normal by then


----------



## WeekendWarrior88

Make sure gas juggers know that it's almost impossible to gas jug in Oregon. There's all of those attendants that pump the gas for the customers. I'm so down! If anybody wants to kick it in Washington before that, that's where I'm at. I better start crafting tradables now then.

Ooh, has there been many trouble makers at recent gatherings? I haven't been to a nationals since 2011, and a regional since Ocala 2012. And I need to plan on which mode of transportation I'm going to take.


----------

